# Joystick <inductivo> de silla de rueda eléctrica ¿funcionamiento?



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 1, 2011)

Gente, les comento lo mas breve posible como viene la mano de mis dudas. Tengo una silla de ruedas eléctrica (perfectamente funcional) que me dieron para adaptar al usuario porque asi como esta, que es como salió de fábrica, no la puede usar y necesita que le adapte el control de la misma.

El control es un simple joystick para ir adelante, atrás, izq, der. Pero cuando lo abrí esperaba encontrarme con potenciometros, pero usa lo que parece ser bobinas, cuatro en la placa y una móvil alimentada desde un conector en la placa (como se ve en las imágenes). De esa plaquita que además tiene varios capacitores resistencias y un par de transistores todos SMD salen seis cables, todos grises. Me dije bueno, identifico GND y Alimentación y los otro cuatro cables deben ser la señal de cada bobina.  Creo que identifiqué gnd y vdd por el voltaje que tiene *(4.8v)* pero los demás cuatro cables no varian su tensión de *0.7 volts*. Yo creí que al mover el joystick variaría, pero ni por milesimas de volt. Probé ver la tensión directamente en las bobinas, por lo que soldé los cables amarillos, pero me confunde que la tensión es de 0v en todo momento. 

Entonces mi pregunta es, *como trabaja este joystick <inductivo>* para crear uno nuevo que yo pueda usar?
Muchas gracias a todos, saludos.


----------

